# (Nosotros) queremos que partamos temprano



## gvergara

Hola:

Me surgió la duda en relación a la popular regla de los sujetos iguales en oraciones principal y subordinada en oraciones con verbos modales, la cual a grandes rasgos indica que en esos casos se debe emplear infinitivo. Me pregunto qué pasa en una oración en que tanto el sujeto de la principal como el de la subordinada sea _nosotros _o _nosotras_, pero que ese _nosotros/as_ no sea realmente el mismo en ambas partes.

Si digo (_Nosotros) queremos partir temprano_=> implicaría que las personas que pretendemos partir temprano (mi esposa y yo, por ejemplo) somos las mismas personas que _queremos_ en la primera oración.

Si en cambio _nosotros_, mi esposa y yo, pretendemos que quienes partan seamos _nosotros_=mi esposa, mi hija y yo, a mí no me suena realmente bien decir (_Nosotros) queremos que partamos temprano _(yo, de hecho, creo que tendería a emplear el infinitivo), pero sin embargo ésta es una oración que en rigor se estaría apegando a la "regla de los sujetos". ¿Qué piensan al respecto?

Gracias de antemano,

G.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

(_Nosotros) queremos que partamos temprano . 

Mi esposa quiere que [nosotros] partamos temprano._

Saludos.


----------



## gvergara

Gracias, pero quisiera opiniones, no saber si parece ser correcta o no. A mí tampoco me suena natural, pero de alguna manera no termino de comprender por qué debería descartarse de plano el empleo de formas conjugadas en ambas partes. La lógica es la misma que _Él (=Juan) es muy duro con él (=su hijo) _versus _Él (=Juan) es muy duro consigo (mismo) _(o sea, Juan es duro con Juan, aquí _él _es el mismo en ambos lados).


----------



## Rocko!

Ignacio Bosque dice que en estos casos “querer” es modal.


----------



## gvergara

Rocko! said:


> Ignacio Bosque dice que en estos casos “querer” es modal.


 No sé quién es él, pero yo también lo digo, sin ser un ápice famoso. ¿Ideas?


----------



## Rocko!

Pues solo eso dice, que es de cierta manera parecido a “debemos partir” o “podemos partir”.  Lo compara con el “will” del inglés y pone en la mesa de análisis “Juan quería cantar, pero *María no quería*” Vs. “Juan intentó cantar, pero *María no LO* intentó”. Y, si de algo sirve, dice “como los verbos auxiliares”.


----------



## gvergara

Gracias, Rocko!, pero la verdad quisiera opiniones más personales que citas de fuentes normativas. Yo tengo claro que no es elegante decirlo como lo planteo, pero de alguna manera siento que no se estaría empleando "correctamente" la regla de los sujetos, tal como tenemos usos que son más intuitivos que gramaticales.


----------



## Rocko!

Pero puedes deducir de lo ya expuesto:

Una perífrasis como “debemos partir” (o “queremos partir”) no la convertimos en subordinada:

Debemos que partamos mañana temprano.

Podemos que partamos mañana temprano.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> Si en cambio _nosotros_, mi esposa y yo, pretendemos que quienes partan seamos _nosotros_=mi esposa, mi hija y yo


Si nosotros sois tu esposa y tú, tu esposa, tu hija y tú no sois nosotros sino nosotros y nuestra hija. Por tanto, el sujeto, en rigor, no es el mismo.


----------



## Artifacs

Al principio la frase «Nosotros queremos que partamos temprano» me sonó muy extraña, pero después de entender el contexto que explicas y releer la frase unas veces, me parece una frase bastante normal, (incluso lógica dado el cambio de sujeto.)


----------



## gvergara

Circunflejo said:


> Por tanto, el sujeto, en rigor, no es el mismo.


Eso es precisamente lo que digo, el sujeto no es el mismo.



Artifacs said:


> (incluso lógica dado el cambio de sujeto.)


Gracias por tu opinión, a mí me suena extraña la oración, pero como lo has dicho, cae dentro de la lógica.


----------



## Rocko!

Artifacs said:


> Al principio la frase «Nosotros queremos que partamos temprano» me sonó muy extraña, pero después de entender el contexto que explicas y releer la frase unas veces, me parece una frase bastante normal, (incluso lógica dado el cambio de sujeto.)


 Sí, aunque el significado de “querer” ya no sería el de la acepción #1 del DLE; sería la #3.

Quiero ir temprano (deseo)
Quiero que vaya temprano (así lo quiero/determino/es mi voluntad, o no voy). Rarísima.

(“quiero ir” también puede tener la acepción 3 y sería equivalente a la subordinada. El problema es cuando no son equivalentes).


----------



## gvergara

Rocko! said:


> Sí, aunque el significado de “querer” ya no sería el de la acepción #1 del DLE; sería la #3.
> 
> Quiero ir temprano (deseo)
> Quiero que vaya temprano (así lo quiero/determino/es mi voluntad, o no voy). Rarísima.
> 
> (“quiero ir” también puede tener la acepción 3 y sería equivalente a la subordinada. El problema es cuando no son equivalentes).


No entiendo el punto, Rocko!, en tus oraciones el sujeto es yo, y necesariamente "ambos yo" son iguales. Lo que yo consulto es algo diferente.


----------



## Artifacs

gvergara said:


> Gracias por tu opinión, a mí me suena extraña la oración, pero como lo has dicho, cae dentro de la lógica.


Es difícil  crear ese tipo de oraciones subordinadas de subjuntivo, no sirve cualquier verbo en la oración principal.

No se obtiene el mismo resultado con: 

_No sabemos que salgamos temprano._

_No creemos que salgamos temprano._

_No pensamos que partamos temprano._

Parece que solo funciona con verbos de intención:

_Deseamos que partamos temprano._

Me da vueltas la cabeza


----------



## Rocko!

gvergara said:


> No entiendo el punto, Rocko!, en tus oraciones el sujeto es yo, y necesariamente "ambos yo" son iguales. Lo que yo consulto es algo diferente.


Tal vez si analizas que en "queremos hacer" se está expresando un deseo interno grupal, del momento, mientras que "queremos que hagamos" se usa como mencionó Circunflejo: nosotros (tal vez dos) queremos que nosotros (tal vez 3) hagamos tal cosa. El sentimiento no es de todos, en principio. Luego, usarlo como tú quieres es rarísimo y yo veo implicaciones difíciles de explicar. Si tú le dices "queremos que partamos" no puedes evitar que el oyente se sienta incluido, y tal vez él no estaba incluido, solo tú y tu esposa. Por ese motivo sería raro en la vida real, aunque en teoría es posible.


----------



## Ballenero

"Nosotros queremos que nosotros...", me suena mal.
Mi esposa y yo queremos que todos nosotros...
Nosotros dos queremos que nuestra familia (en la cual estamos incluidos) parta...
Nosotros dos queremos que todos nosotros partamos...

Quizás esa pueda ser una solución, añadir numerales.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> Me surgió la duda en relación a la popular regla de los sujetos iguales





gvergara said:


> Eso es precisamente lo que digo, el sujeto no es el mismo.


Si el sujeto no es el mismo, no se puede hablar de sujetos iguales y, por tanto, no cabe aplicar ninguna regla que ataña sujetos iguales.

Dicho esto, quizá ayude cambiar el sujeto. Si ponemos de sujeto la tercera persona de singular tenemos:
Él quiere que él parta temprano; en la cual creo que todos interpretaremos que cada él refiere a una persona distinta.


----------



## S.V.

Circunflejo said:


> ninguna regla


Ah, hablaba de esa 'regla' básica que se enseña a los nativos de otros idiomas. Como aquí con colores. 

Luego querías aquí una 'excepción' (bastantes hay, de _correferencia_ → SUBJ). Lo separas como Ballenero, si realmente necesitas especificar, o simplemente tienes _queremos_◼◻◻_ partir_◼◼◼. Donde ◻◻ son la madre y la hija, que _quieren ir_, según el padre.


----------



## gvergara

Ballenero said:


> Quizás esa pueda ser una solución, añadir numerales.


Es que yo no ando en búsqueda de una solución, yo, al igual que las personas que han estado participando en esta discusión, soy hablante nativo, y no me expresaría así. Y ni con numerales se sortearía un caso en el cual los sujetos son dos primeras persona plural absolutamente diferentes, tanto en forma como en fondo.

_(Nosotros) queremos que (nosotras) partamos temprano_,

donde _nosotros_=el padre y yo, la madre, y _nosotras_=yo, la madre, y las dos niñas. Recordar que en la práctica los sujetos pueden ser omitidos, y podríamos tener una oración como _Queremos que partamos temprano_, y reiterar que no consulto por soluciones ni formas de salvar este caso, sino que trato de comprender hasta qué punto son incorrectas las propuestas que yo he dado. Quizás finalmente sí lo sean, pero me gustaría acercarme a entender el porqué.



Circunflejo said:


> Si el sujeto no es el mismo, no se puede hablar de sujetos iguales y, por tanto, no cabe aplicar ninguna regla que ataña sujetos iguales.


Creo que no entendiste mi punto, si quieres, puedes releer mis publicaciones.


----------



## jorgema

No veo manera de solucionarlo a no ser que añadamos algo de información extra; algo así como: _Nosotros tus padres queremos que *todos *nosotros partamos temprano_. La omisión del sujeto no sería admisible; de hecho, en casos como este, el sujeto sería obligado justamente para evitar la ambigüedad.
No creo que haya otra solución en nuestro idioma, en el que el pronombre nosotros es incluyente. Cuando le dices "nosotros" a otra persona, no hay manera de saber si esa persona forma tambien parte de ese "nosotros" o no. Fácilmente la hija de tu ejemplo podría replicarle a sus padres: _¿"Nosotros"? Querrán decir "ustedes"_.
El español no es como el quechua, por ejemplo, en el que existen dos pronombres para "nosotros", uno que incluye al oyente (nosotros contigo) y otro que lo excluye (nosotros sin ti).


----------



## Ballenero

gvergara said:


> Me pregunto qué pasa en una oración en que tanto el sujeto de la principal como el de la subordinada sea _nosotros _o _nosotras_, pero que ese _nosotros/as_ no sea realmente el mismo en ambas partes.


¡Nada!

_En Greenplease deseamos que todos podamos disfrutar de este planeta en su máximo esplendor.

En el Norte lo que nos preocupa es que perdamos la guerra y seamos invadidos por los nazis.

En esta agencia estamos encantados de que nos unamos las dos firmas._


----------



## gvergara

No solicitaba ni contraejemplos ni soluciones, pero imagino que la dificultad para brindar respuesta a mi inquietud es decidor en relación al tema, yo mismo no tenía claro qué pensar, por ello es que publiqué mi duda por acá. No puedo sino concluir que entendemos el pronombre _nosotros/as _de la misma manera independientemente de que las personas que conforman el grupo _nosotros/as_ sea diferente. Ello no pasa con las terceras personas singular o plural:

_Él (=Juan) quiere que él parta temprano _es incorrecta si el sujeto de _partir _es el mismísimo Juan, pero es correcta si el sujeto de partir es su hermano, y es más, en este caso _Él quiere partir temprano _expresa algo absolutamente no relacionado con lo que se querría decir.

El sujeto_ nosotros_, aunque sea distinto a ambos lados de la oración (mi esposa y yo como sujeto de _querer_, y mi esposa, mi hija y yo como sujeto de _partir_), sigue siendo para nosotros el mismo sujeto y terminamos guiándonos por la forma y no por el fondo. Eso al menos infiero de por qué nos suena mal la oración _Nosotros queremos que partamos temprano_.

Les agradezco a todos/as por su tiempo.

G.


----------



## umii

Yo creo que es redundante, cuando dices "nosotros queremos que partamos temprano" refiriéndote a que tú y tu esposa quieren partir temprano junto a (ustedes) y su hija, en el primer "nosotros" ya se incluyen los tres (tú, esposa, hija) entonces no tiene sentido volver a mencionarlos en la frase. Al decir "nosotros" ya se entiende que lo que viene después es algo que incluye a todos los que son parte de ese "nosotros" (a los 3 en este caso) 
la frase correcta y más coherente sería: "nosotros queremos partir temprano"


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> trato de comprender hasta qué punto son incorrectas las propuestas que yo he dado.


Yo lo que aún no he logrado entender es por qué consideras que pueden ser incorrectas.


----------



## Artifacs

umii said:


> (...) en el primer "nosotros" ya se incluyen los tres (tú, esposa, hija).


Pero supón que no es así, que el primer «nosotros» incluye solo a dos personas y el segundo «nosotros» incluye a un grupo de gente diferente del primero. Obviamente, está claro que ningún nativo expresa esa diferencia de sujetos de ese modo, pero ¿no te parece que la frase tiene cierta lógica?


----------



## gvergara

umii said:


> Yo creo que es redundante, cuando dices "nosotros queremos que partamos temprano" refiriéndote a que tú y tu esposa quieren partir temprano junto a (ustedes) y su hija, en el primer "nosotros" ya se incluyen los tres (tú, esposa, hija) entonces no tiene sentido volver a mencionarlos en la frase.


Hola, umii, bienvenido/a al foro y gracias por tu tiempo. Tal como te comentó Artifacts, nunca planteé que el primer nosotros incluyese a la hija, eso lo hiciste tú y no sé por qué  Y no te olvides de que las reglas del foro exigen el uso correcto de puntuación y mayúsculas, para que lo tengas presente en tus contribuciones ulteriores en los foros WR.



Circunflejo said:


> Yo lo que aún no he logrado entender es por qué consideras que pueden ser incorrectas.





Artifacs said:


> que el primer «nosotros» incluye solo a dos personas y el segundo «nosotros» incluye a un grupo de gente diferente del primero. Obviamente, está claro que ningún nativo expresa esa diferencia de sujetos de ese modo,


Pienso que son al menos inadecuadas, por la razón que expresa Artifact. Los/as hablantes de castellano no emplearíamos esa oración al expresarnos, y creo que de eso hay consenso en esta discusión, en vista de todas las alternativas y soluciones que se han entregado para sortear esta oración. Mantengo que la oración original tiene lógica gramatical al llegar a la conclusión de que en la forma ambos sujetos son iguales, pero no en el fondo (primer nosotros es _mi esposa y yo_, el segundo _mi esposa, mi hija y yo_). Sin embargo, igual me hace ruido expresarlo así, y yo también buscaría otras maneras de decirla, y es ello lo que he estado tratando de dilucidar en la discusión.

Me pregunto cómo cambiaría la discusión de cara a una "nueva versión" de la oración:
_
Mi esposa y yo queremos que nuestra hija y yo partamos temprano_. 

Imagino que habrá acuerdo de que no sería correcto, en este caso, decir _Mi esposa y yo queremos partir más temprano_. No sé si esta "nueva versión" les suena bien, a mí no me suena realmente mal, pero al reemplazar los sujetos por los respectivos pronombres _Nosotros queremos que nosotros partamos temprano_ ya me empieza a hacer ruido de nuevo, y no comprendo por qué, si en esencia es la misma oración (o debería serlo).


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> no comprendo por qué


Yo tampoco entiendo por qué te hace ruido. Quizá por la escasez de su uso, pero es una mera especulación. No tendría que causar ruido al igual que no lo causa el ejemplo en tercera persona de singular que puse en el mensaje 17.


----------



## gvergara

Es que no me causa ruido sólo a mí, es cosa de mirar las múltiples respuestas dadas en este hilo, las cuales sugerían formas y soluciones (literalmente soluciones a un problema).


----------



## Circunflejo

No creo que sea el único al que no le causa ruido, pero todo es posible. El ruido puede venir derivado de la identificación de los sujetos como idénticos cuando no lo son, pero ya explicabas que no eran idénticos por lo que quizá la dificultad radique en asumir e interiorizar esa situación tan infrecuente sin verse perturbado por la situación más frecuente.


----------



## Ballenero

Supongo que si se toma una frase, dicha de forma no convencional, y se la saca de su contexto, costará entenderla o no se entenderá.
El contexto es necesario.


gvergara said:


> _Él (=Juan) quiere que él parta temprano _es incorrecta si el sujeto de _partir _es el mismísimo Juan, pero es correcta si el sujeto de partir es su hermano,


No es incorrecto.
Se le pueden dar matices a la frase para que se entienda mejor, por ejemplo:
"Juan quiere que/desea que al amanecer parta/se vaya sin que nadie le acompañe".

Ahora describo dos situaciones en las que usando la misma frase, la de los padres y la hija, se entienden dos cosas diferentes.

•En un hotel de carretera, llega la familia, los padres hablan con el recepcionista.
-Vamos a pagar ahora porque queremos que antes de que amanezca, partamos.
El recepcionista tiene claro que partirán todos, la familia completa. ¡No van a dejar allí a la hija!

•En un internado para niñas en un lugar remoto, los padres han viajado hasta allí con la niña para que pase un curso escolar.
Al estar tan lejos, los padres pasarán allí la noche y al día siguiente, se irán.
Hablan con la directora:
-Queremos que antes de que amanezca, partamos.
La directora sabe perfectamente que la niña se queda.

Espero que no te molesten los ejemplos y las matizaciones, es que si no, no sé explicarlo.


----------



## Ileanita59

"Querer partir" es una perífrasis verba que se toma como una unidad de significado. No hay dos verbos.


----------



## gvergara

Ileanita59 said:


> "Querer partir" es una perífrasis verba que se toma como una unidad de significado. No hay dos verbos.


Esto sí que es nuevo para mí. Los modales en efecto no tienen significado por sí solos, pero no se amalgaman al infinitivo que los sigue. Son dos verbos y eso no está en discusión.


----------



## Ileanita59

gvergara said:


> Esto sí que es nuevo para mí. Los modales en efecto no tienen significado por sí solos, pero no se amalgaman al infinitivo que los sigue. Son dos verbos y eso no está en discusión.


En ese punto tienes razón. Veamos lo que dice DPD al respecto:
«_Querer_ + infinitivo es una construcción no perifrástica cuando lleva sujeto de persona. Pero cuando el sujeto es de cosa o ‘cero’, el comportamiento sintáctico es el de una perífrasis verbal con un significado entre aspectual de ‘estar a punto de’ y modal de disposición e, incluso, de posibilidad.

_Juan siempre ha querido comprarse varios coches_

permite nominalizaciones como

_Lo ha querido. Ha querido que nos compráramos varios coches. ¿Qué ha querido?..._

y estructuras enfáticas de relativo:

_Lo que Juan ha querido siempre ha sido comprar varios coches._

Además, no admite pasivas perifrásticas:

_*Varios coches han querido ser comprados por Juan._

No obstante, admite anteposición y posposición de clíticos:

_Los ha querido comprar / Ha querido comprarlos._

Sin embargo, el comportamiento sintáctico cambia cuando el sujeto es de cosa o ‘cero’: no se admiten nominalizaciones ni las estructuras enfáticas de relativo, y, además, el verbo _querer_ es compatible con verbos unipersonales o bipersonales, lo que demuestra que el sujeto perifrástico lo selecciona el infinitivo. [...]

Así pues, la construcción _querer_ + infinitivo con los valores de ‘estar a punto de’ o de ‘haber atisbos de’ parece comportarse como una perífrasis. Al menos se diferencia claramente de las construcciones en que _querer_ presenta valor semántico ‘volitivo’ y, por tanto, sujeto de persona.»

[Gómez Torrego, Leonardo: “Los verbos auxiliares. Las perífrasis verbales de infinitivo”. En: Bosque, Ignacio / Demonte, Violeta (eds.): _Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española_. Madrid: Real Academia Española / Espasa Calpe. 1999, § 51.3.1.7]

Lo que no entiendo es la necesidad de crear una oración subordinada y tampoco veo dos sujetos o más sujetos. Es un circunloquio, más bien.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

_Mi esposa y yo queremos que, por una vez en la vida, salgamos ella y yo solos, sin los molestos pendejos a cuestas._


----------



## Marsianitoh

jorgema said:


> No veo manera de solucionarlo a no ser que añadamos algo de información extra



Mamá y yo queremos que vosotros y yo partamos pronto/ nos vayamos temprano.
Y aun así es bien liosa, de manera natural diríamos otra cosa.


Ballenero said:


> Supongo que si se toma una frase, dicha de forma no convencional, y se la saca de su contexto, costará entenderla o no se entenderá.
> El contexto es necesario.
> 
> No es incorrecto.
> Se le pueden dar matices a la frase para que se entienda mejor, por ejemplo:
> "Juan quiere que/desea que al amanecer parta/se vaya sin que nadie le acompañe".
> 
> Ahora describo dos situaciones en las que usando la misma frase, la de los padres y la hija, se entienden dos cosas diferentes.
> 
> •En un hotel de carretera, llega la familia, los padres hablan con el recepcionista.
> -Vamos a pagar ahora porque queremos que antes de que amanezca, partamos.
> El recepcionista tiene claro que partirán todos, la familia completa. ¡No van a dejar allí a la hija!
> 
> •En un internado para niñas en un lugar remoto, los padres han viajado hasta allí con la niña para que pase un curso escolar.
> Al estar tan lejos, los padres pasarán allí la noche y al día siguiente, se irán.
> Hablan con la directora:
> -Queremos que antes de que amanezca, partamos.
> La directora sabe perfectamente que la niña se queda.
> 
> Espero que no te molesten los ejemplos y las matizaciones, es que si no, no sé explicarlo.


Esos ejemplos son incorrectos, tienes que utilizar el infinitivo:
Juan quiere partir al amanecer.
Queremos partir antes del amanecer ( y el contexto deja claro quienes parten)


----------



## Ballenero

Marsianitoh said:


> Esos ejemplos son incorrectos, tienes que utilizar el infinitivo:


Sí, es verdad.


----------



## lagartija68

Que vos y yo nos vayamos ya, eso quiero yo y lo quiere ella, eso queremos ella y yo.


----------

